#kubuntu-council 2018-02-19
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/donations/ I
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'd like to review the tasks at some point. I'll make a date and time on doodle as soon as I can. We should review what are costs are for servers, hosting, and aws stuff.
<valorie> oh nice!
<valorie> so nice to have your energy back working with us again, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> well we'll see xD
<ahoneybun> thanks!
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-20
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/7ys6or/kubuntu_or_neon_wheres_the_love/
<acheronuk> 5.12.2 in backports landing (kopying now). hopefully that will be released by Riddell soon
<acheronuk> ready to upload to bionic. same reason I am waiting
<acheronuk> I expect he has dozed off. JR is not as young as he was ;)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: What chan are we watching in?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: #plasma ?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: If I were you I'd JFDI :P
<acheronuk> I'm tempted!
<tsimonq2> Upload it and go to bed, I'll watch after it
<tsimonq2> :P
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-21
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.12.2.php
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.12.1-5.12.2-changelog.php
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Niiice
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Draft backports announcemenet done. if all looks fine, I may push that out in the morning
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Are we waiting the usual time or pushing it out right away?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what is the usual time?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I thought we usually waited like a week but that's subject to change because we're the one's enforcing that :P
<valorie> rebooting in a min
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I struggle to remember when we ever waited a week
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> If this was a major version release, maybe. Even then, depends how mucg pre-release testing got done.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Anyway. Good night. 😴
<tsimonq2> s/one's/ones/
<tsimonq2> o/
<valorie> all good, acheronuk
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-23
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Haven't heard back from our subreddit mod yet.
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-24
<valorie> by the way, good news for amarok lovers like me -- seems there is some movement among the devels
<valorie> kf5 port seems closer now
<acheronuk> I could swear I have heard this good new before. like every 6 months or so?
<acheronuk> but lets be optimistic. lol
<valorie> there has been some work, but I saw some collaboration
<valorie> and that is how things get done
#kubuntu-council 2020-02-19
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1230090193501401093
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nice job
#kubuntu-council 2020-02-21
<valorie> woot, after restart have 5.8.1
<valorie> \o/
